# Bolt action bullet pen reconfigured



## yurisic77 (Jul 17, 2012)

I make a lot of bullet pens as was pleased when Penn State came out with the bolt action kit. Although I have made several and like the kit overall it always bothered me to see the bolt assembly on the left side and the bolt locking up.     Maybe too much USMC left in me.The pictures I sent show the bolt action on the right and pointing down with the clip on the top. It works just fine and looks better to me but it may not be for everyone.  So what do you guys think?


----------



## InvisibleMan (Jul 17, 2012)

I like it better than the way they ship the things.  I just don't get why they didn't get it right.  The uh....component set:biggrin:  they shipped is great quality otherwise.  They snatched defeat from the jaws of victory to some extent.


----------



## allisnut (Jul 17, 2012)

How did you relocate the clip?  I figured out how to turn the bolt handle, but haven't figured out how to disassemble the cap / clip retainer to move the slot the clip sits in.

Adam


----------



## Glen Schumann (Jul 17, 2012)

Good thinking Marine!  Wish this old soldier had thought of that.


----------



## yurisic77 (Jul 17, 2012)

allisnut said:


> How did you relocate the clip?  I figured out how to turn the bolt handle, but haven't figured out how to disassemble the cap / clip retainer to move the slot the clip sits in.
> 
> Adam



The cap and clip present a problem for me also. I opted to just grind another clip   slot where I needed it. A dremel tool works just fine...The unused clip slot is almost hidden unless you are looking for it.


----------



## yurisic77 (Jul 17, 2012)

Glen Schumann said:


> Good thinking Marine!  Wish this old soldier had thought of that.



Semper -fi .....Thank you for your service.


----------



## ALA (Jul 17, 2012)

I like it! I just got a few in the mail the other day...I'll have to look into this..:wink:


----------



## yurisic77 (Jul 17, 2012)

ALA said:


> I like it! I just got a few in the mail the other day...I'll have to look into this..:wink:



Good luck let me know if I can help....


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 18, 2012)

That is the thing that has kept me from trying these. Just didn't look right. I really like your fix! Ooorah!!!


----------



## yurisic77 (Jul 18, 2012)

alamocdc said:


> That is the thing that has kept me from trying these. Just didn't look right. I really like your fix! Ooorah!!!



Thanks for the reply. Pretty easy fix (about 10 min) makes a big difference.     Bolt actions only work one way this pen may as well appear the same.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 18, 2012)

looks better


----------



## dbledsoe (Jul 18, 2012)

I get what you are saying, and I will probably try doing it also. I have one of them but I have not looked at it closely. Does the bolt screw in or press in?

Only issue I can see is it puts the lever on the wrong side of the pen to be able to operate it with the thumb. Did you find this to be a problem?


----------



## doc (Jul 18, 2012)

being retired from the U. S. Navy, I didn't peropportunity to sonally have the use a bolt action rifle much.  But I have in my civilian life and I love what you have done.  It looks "right" now.  I hope the manufacturers of this pen take note and the ones they are selling now become collectors items; ie: mint mistakes.  Outstanding job marine!!  I love it.


----------



## doc (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry for the typo's.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jul 18, 2012)

I asked about this a few weeks ago...  it bothered me and I don't hunt. 

Thanks for this, it wasn't bad after all. I fixed all the kits in a matter of minutes.


----------



## ossaguy (Jul 19, 2012)

So how do you turn the bolt 180 degrees? 

I think it looks way better!



Steve


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 19, 2012)

But,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, they do make left handed bolt action rifles.

Ruger® M77® Hawkeye® Standard Left-Handed Bolt-Action Rifle Models

:tongue:


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jul 19, 2012)

ossaguy said:


> So how do you turn the bolt 180 degrees?
> 
> I think it looks way better!
> 
> ...



Look down the tube you'll see a screw. Loosen the screw a couple turns - you don't need to remove it. The bolt itself is a screw. Turn it 180 degrees, and re-tighten the set screw in the end.

The cap unscrews right at the clip.  Don't try to pop it out, the copper piece will come out if you do. DAMHIKT! You'd need to take the bolt and the inner tube out to do that anyway...  Next use a small diamond bit on a Dremel to cut a new slot for the clip on the opposite side.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 19, 2012)

I looked at those component sets when they first appeared in the catalog... in my opinion - which is worth exactly what you paid for it (maybe even a little less) - it's a little funky looking to me... I would think the bolt would get in the way of writing as it leans against the upper part of the thumb... or maybe I have a funky way of holding a pen. 
I make cartridge pens from the 30-06 brass I bought at local Gander Mountain store.. and use the regular nib from the slimline component sets... they work well and sell well.


----------



## yurisic77 (Jul 19, 2012)

dbledsoe said:


> I get what you are saying, and I will probably try doing it also. I have one of them but I have not looked at it closely. Does the bolt screw in or press in?
> 
> Only issue I can see is it puts the lever on the wrong side of the pen to be able to operate it with the thumb. Did you find this to be a problem?



The bolt screws in and in held in place with a set screw. I can operate it ok with my right thumb but maybe I'm holding it a little different but is not a problem for me.


----------



## yurisic77 (Jul 19, 2012)

doc said:


> being retired from the U. S. Navy, I didn't peropportunity to sonally have the use a bolt action rifle much.  But I have in my civilian life and I love what you have done.  It looks "right" now.  I hope the manufacturers of this pen take note and the ones they are selling now become collectors items; ie: mint mistakes.  Outstanding job marine!!  I love it.



Thanks for the kind words I appreciate it. Thank you for your service...


----------



## yurisic77 (Jul 19, 2012)

The bolt screws in and is held in place with a Philips head screw. I do not find it a problem to operate with my thumb but maybe I'm holding it different...


----------



## yurisic77 (Jul 19, 2012)

LagniappeRob said:


> I asked about this a few weeks ago...  it bothered me and I don't hunt.
> 
> Thanks for this, it wasn't bad after all. I fixed all the kits in a matter of minutes.



Great now there and more done right....


----------



## raar25 (Jul 19, 2012)

Doesn't this change make the pen a two handed actuation for right handed persons (which most people are)?


----------



## yurisic77 (Jul 19, 2012)

Russianwolf said:


> But,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, they do make left handed bolt action rifles.
> 
> Ruger® M77® Hawkeye® Standard Left-Handed Bolt-Action Rifle Models
> 
> :tongue:



Yes they do make left handed rifles the guy that designed the original pen  had one. As I said in my original post this conversion is not for everybody.


----------



## yurisic77 (Jul 19, 2012)

raar25 said:


> Doesn't this change make the pen a two handed actuation for right handed persons (which most people are)?



If you hold the pen in your right hand with the tip pointing down you can easily use your right thumb to operate the bolt. Try it.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jul 20, 2012)

Still, the bolt handle doesn't go up when closed does it?  Never fired a left handed rifle. None of my bolt actions do (admittedly there's only a couple- I don't hunt, I shoot though...) They all go down when when closed.



yurisic77 said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > But,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, they do make left handed bolt action rifles.
> ...


----------

